# Looking for a breeder/Malinois



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

I know it isnt exactly the right place, but does anyone know where I can find info on breeders for Belgian Malinois? I am researching the breed currently but breeders seem a little scarce where I live(west coast). Currently paired with a GSD that I work in SAR but she is currently owned by my dads, he is training for SAR as well (we both work with her, me more than him due to time issues) and may end up taking over handler duties full time when he is more regular in training, I am researching for my next dog in case I have to find myself a new partner.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Contact Cheryl Goede on the FB page German Shepherd Dog Community. She's got two mals and can likely put you in touch with her breeder who can very likely also give you some solid leads on other responsible breeders.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Michael Ellis would be my go to if I were on the west coast looking for a Mal.
http://loupsdusoleil.com/


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

Im guessing they would be great to talk to(and I plan to do so) but anyone have anything they can comment on about the breed in particular as opposed to the GSD?(the one we have now is our 2nd GSD, first one to do any work with)I met one once but it was only a few minutes so not much to go on


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I have gone to Michael Ellis seminars -he is not who I would go to if I wanted a mal


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

Holland, do you personally know any of Michael's dogs? I know several, and they are all very very good dogs. Why wouldn't you want a dog from him?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Please, all negative comments must be kept to PM's. 

ADMIN Lisa


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes I knew one of his dogs. Actually probably more than one- Have you seen all of his dogs- Michael is a very nice person to train with-I really enjoyed his seminars. He's a really great dog trainer-I would not buy a dog from him-


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I will say this, I know several currently and all are amazing dogs. There was one dog that was a bit much and sadly had to be put down. However Michael was honest with the purchaser as a puppy about what they would need to do with the puppy. And really put effort into making sure this was the type of dog they wanted. They didn't or couldn't manage the dog safely. Michael was taking the dog back however he was too much to ship. That is why I would buy a dog from him. He is 100% honest about what you are gonna get from a certain breeding/puppy. Honest about his breeding and why. If someone was looking for a SAR dog he would match them with a puppy that will excel at that. Again, I respect your opinion, I just have a different one and want the OP to hear both.

OP, the is also OT vitosha. Between the two of them is where I will be getting a Mali down the line.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

It was too much to ship and it was the purchasers fault? Really?


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

No, I mean the dog was at the airport and the staff said they wouldn't ship the dog because they were afraid of him and how he was acting in the kennel. I didn't say it was the purchasers fault. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

This is really taking away from the original post, you can PM me if you want to know details. Overall, he produces great dogs, and this dog would of been fine as a MWD or something. Malis aren't shepherds, breeding them is very different. Two people with great knowledge on this are Michael and Ivan and that is who the OP should talk to and figure out if a Mali is right for him.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Border collies can do everything that mals -can -even schutzhund seriously If the OP is interested I can give you the website of an awesome border collie rescue-an added plus is the are some awesome border collie trainers out there. Plus think of all the money that you would be saving by purchasing a rescue-


----------



## MilesNY (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree. My SAR dog was a border collie. And he was incredible. And easier to carry/travel with.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

You may want to check out chercarkennels.net. Cheryl Carlson breeds Mals and you can read about her take on the breed on her website. She will ship. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

One last comment and I am done with this thread if this persons "friends" told you this story they are really crappy "friends" and the reason I much prefer my dogs to people. Because this person loved the dog and was committed to training the dog and never wanted it to end like that. It was heart breaking


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I train with Kadi of dantero malinois. I love her dogs! She is also a judge for mondio and French ring. Her dogs do very well in many venues. She is in CA. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

holland said:


> Yes I knew one of his dogs. Actually probably more than one- Have you seen all of his dogs- Michael is a very nice person to train with-I really enjoyed his seminars. He's a really great dog trainer-I would not buy a dog from him-


I second this. Have also attended his 2 week course, which was fantastic. But I personally wouldn't want one of their mals. They have the potential to be very nervy if not raised juuuust right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

There is a great malinois rescue. Lots of the rescued dogs are competing in all kinds of sports and some are working but they are not on the West Coast. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/132825836736322/

On the West Coast there is a small belgian malinois rescue called The Woof Project: Woof Project - Home

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Woof-Project-Rescue/208944012504584?fref=ts


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like we got a little carried away here, appreciate all the input, if there is someone you suggest to avoid however, PM me, do not post in thread, and give me a reason why you feel that way, I dont wanna see an argument on the thread and I can decide for myself whether I want a dog from a breeder; border collies are good dogs, i work with 3 of them that are amazing, but just not my breed honestly; keep it focused, all im looking for is info on mals and mal breeders, thank you for the help so far!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

I know two very nice mals from Top Gun Malinois. Never dealt with them personally but the two dogs (not related) are very nice.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I also second a recommendation for Kadi- at Dantero. She has some great dogs that are usually quite stable and social. And she'll be honest with you if they aren't.

I went with KNPV lines for my malinois with a breeder who was very honest with me. I got a good dog and getting better as she comes up on 2 years old now. Sweet, social, fun and with an on/off. Still a malinois- they are usually reactive to some degree and you need to be ready to socialize/train/be fair and firm.

Also, I really like the "look" of my mali's lines. Dark sable, black mask, white chest patch, well proportioned and solid without being overly leggy. I am not fond of the spindly, tall, big-eared, dull brown type dogs- that is my opinion- to each his own. This is my dog Avisa's Ariel - working-dog.eu, a tervuren out of malinois lines. 

My next pup (male) will be out of this sire Arrack's Home Idefix - working-dog.eu and this dam Gitane de la Vallée de Luvry - working-dog.eu.

I know what I am looking for and have been happy with KNPV-ring lnes.

If you can trust your breeder, and are honest about what you want in your dog, you will get what you are looking for. Try to meet some malinois before you get one. They are different from a GSD.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Wanted to second the Top Gun recommendation. My female malinois is out of their stud, Dylan. And the breeder is great to talk with.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I used to train (herding) with Kadi at Dantero before I moved. LOVED her dogs!


----------



## maxgsd (Dec 13, 2012)

Why a mal? Because the cops use them? They can be a real handful!! I have seen several times where people get them because it's the next new thing and found out they were way to much dog and had to get rid of them. They can have through the roof drives and when they don't have proper physical and mental stimulation they turn into a nightmare. I wouldn't own one for SAR work.


----------



## mlamb89 (Feb 24, 2013)

One of the handlers I work with has a mal, and after meeting the dog I decided I wanted to do some research and I will wait til I have met more of them to get a better idea if it is a dog I can handle before I just get one


----------

